# Tandem trips in Moab area



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

I have been asked to start a thread about tandem trips in the Moab area. A group of us did a fabulous mtn tandem trip on the White Rim trail with Maggpie Adventures last October. A trip report of that trip is on the tandem rides thread. In order not to repeat that thread here I contacted Magpie for some further rides that are tandem friendly and have included that here. New members MandM are Mike and Maggie whom runs these trips. See my posts in the other tread about them and the trips. This forum will be a great way to connect with other teams to do trips together with. We have found some incredible friends on these trips where the common interest is tandems and we have literally traveled the world with them. As I have stated we have zero vest interest in Maggpie or their trips just that they put on a fabulous trip. Feel free to PM me if I can be of help and we would love to join some of you on one of these trips.
Mark and Karen 

Hi Mark,

As promised, below you’ll find a list of Magpie Cycling Mtn Tandem Friendly Tours available in 2012. 
Magpie Cycling Adventures Current Availability 
2012
TOUR
DIFFICULTY
AVAILABILITY
+++++ SPECIALS +++++
Book before 29th Feb 2012
+++++ SPECIALS +++++
10% Discount* on Open Group Grand Canyon and Bryce to Zion Multi-Day trips in 2012
10% Discount* on CHARTER Trips in 2013
MARCH


as of 1 Feb 2011
25 – 28
White Rim Trail 4-day
All Abilities
Only 10 Spaces Available
28 – 1 Apr
White Rim Trail 5-day
All Abilities
Only 10 Spaces Available
APRIL



7 – 9
White Rim Trail 3-day
All Abilities
Only 12 Spaces Available
28 – 30
White Rim Trail 3-day
Intermediate
Only 10 Spaces Available
MAY



1 – 4
White Rim Trail 4-day
All Abilities
Only 7 Spaces Available
19 – 21
White Rim Trail 3-day
All Abilities
Spaces Available
22 – 25
White Rim Trail 4-day
All Abilities
Spaces Available
26 – 28
White Rim Trail 3-day
All Abilities
Spaces Available
JUNE



11 – 15
Grand Canyon North Rim 5-day
Beg - Intermediate
Spaces Available
18 – 22
Grand Canyon North Rim 5-day
Beg - Intermediate
Spaces Available
25 – 29
Grand Canyon North Rim 5-day
Beg - Intermediate
Spaces Available
AUGUST



13 – 17
Grand Canyon North Rim 5-day
Beg - Intermediate
Spaces Available
20 – 24
Grand Canyon North Rim 5-day
Beg - Intermediate
Spaces Available
27 – 31
Grand Canyon North Rim 5-day
Beg - Intermediate
Spaces Available
SEPTEMBER



1 – 4
White Rim Trail 4-day
All Abilities
Spaces Available
8 – 10
White Rim Trail 3-day
All Abilities
Spaces Available
10 – 14
Maze Classic 5-day
Intermediate
Only 6 Spaces Available
11 – 14
White Rim Trail 4-day
All Abilities
Spaces Available
18 – 21
White Rim Trail 4-day
All Abilities
Spaces Available
24 – 28
Maze Classic 5-day
Intermediate
Spaces Available
29 – 1 Oct
White Rim Trail 3-day
All Abilities
Spaces Available
OCTOBER



7 – 11
Needles to Moab 5-day
Intermediate
Spaces Available
14 – 18
Needles to Moab 5-day
Intermediate
Spaces Available
20 – 23
White Rim Trail 4-day
All Abilities
Spaces Available
24 – 26
White Rim Trail 3-day
Intermediate
Spaces Available
27 – 30
White Rim Trail 4-day
All Abilities
Spaces Available
29 – 2 Nov
Maze Classic 5-day
Intermediate
Spaces Available

The trip dates listed in the chart above that indicate “Spaces Available” are available for individuals, couples and small groups to join an Open Group trip. We also have trip dates available to be Chartered by Your Private Mtn Tandem Party as well as additional Mtn Tandem Friendly spring & autumn itineraries including… Trail of the Ancients 5-day, Kokopelli Trail 5-day, Lockhart Basin 3-day. 

Thanks Mark & Karen for creating the “Buzz” in the Tandem Community about Magpie Cycling Adventures!!!


----------

